# Any Interest in Magnetic Knife Bars?



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

We were thinking of adding magnetic knife bars... these are some test pieces... all about 22-24 in long. What do you guys think? Any interest? (no idea of price yet... still figuring that part out)


----------



## The hekler (Jul 28, 2013)

Interested depending on pricing, and also whether I move to a new place soon.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

Not for me, I have one, but....wouldn't be without it!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 28, 2013)

Now that I have three in the kitchen, my better half has put her foot down in terms of adding more so I am out. More importantly they look beautiful Jon!


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

No longer worry about a better half to put her foot _anywhere_, but with three full counter top knife blocks, I'd cover the walls with magnetic blocks...but have no wall space. Mag wall blocks are the greatest invention *ever *for knife knuts.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 28, 2013)

I am very interested in several. Looking at building a display case and would need some nice wooden bars.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> No longer worry about a better half to put her foot _anywhere_, but with three full counter top knife blocks, I'd cover the walls with magnetic blocks...but have no wall space. Mag wall blocks are the greatest invention *ever *for knife knuts.



Prolly should add that if you *DO *have another half, it would be a more than good idea to discuss this before you start screwing things into the wall of *her *kitchen. ;-)


----------



## statusquo (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks good! Are they rare earth magnets?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2013)

yeah... these are made with neodymium magnets... for what its worth, i didnt make these. A good friend of mine made them and stopped by to show them to me today. He's absurdly talented when it comes to building things and putting things together.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

i don't care if they're rare earth...just don't want my knives to fall off. <g>


----------



## daveb (Jul 28, 2013)

Interest here. I have a couple Magblocks, standard sizes are great value, anything different is close to 3X standard.


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm living in a temporary apartment for another 6 months, and am keeping it hermetically pristine to secure my deposit refund. So I won't be putting any holes in the wall. When I move into a real house again, I will buy _ALL THE BLOCKS YOU HAVE._


----------



## chuck239 (Jul 29, 2013)

yes. Please


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of magnetic bars. The woods often mismatch cabinetry and I feel spouses will generally object if they get too big or multiply, so you end up having to store knives another way anyhow. 

With that said, a carbon fiber mag strip would be pretty cool. 

k.


----------



## brianh (Aug 13, 2013)

Any progress on this, Jon? Ballpark pricing?


----------



## tk59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe...


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah... The prototypes are for sale at around $75-80 and when we get around to the real ones they will be around $125-150 or so. Timing wise I don't know yet.


----------



## Amused (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got a few Mag-Bloks myself. I think it's a great storage option if you like to display your wares and if you're running short on counter/drawer space. My only gripe is that if you have them for a long time (mine are close to 10 years old) and store the same set of knives on them, the knives start to retain magnetism. There were a couple of instances in the past where my gyuto pulled in a utensil or knife close by...not something you want to see happen, and I was a bit surprised by how strong the transferred magnetism was. I'm unaware of any simple way to wipe the magnetism, nor am I aware of any negative effects of having it there, minus the potential of clanging into other knives and such.

Anyway, very cool looking mag bars.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 18, 2013)

So... i tested the prototypes we have right now (selling for $75-80 each)... they hold a 210mm deba without trouble, but are not quite as strong as the magbloks in this run. In the future, they will be stronger, but will also be more $$$. Anyways, if anyone is interested, all of them except for the one with our logo on it are for sale. The one with our logo isnt for sale because its construction was different from the others and doesnt work as well (despite looking cool).


----------



## Matus (Aug 26, 2013)

I made my own rather recently (arguably not the most visually appealing one out there, but works perfectly), but I think if you get a design that work well than it would surely be interesting to many - it is not easy to find a really good magnetic holder. And, imo, it is the most comfortable way to keep the knives (and does display them nicely too)

From my _personal_ point of view - the following properties are relevant:
- the holder should have 2 rows of magnets so that the knives do not rock around
- the magnets should either be close to each other (if these are round magnets some 10 mm gaps are OK - I did it this way ) or ideally have no gaps between them (rectangualar magnets) - the knives then do not tend to slide sideways to a spot where the mag. field is stronger.
- the holder should be wide enough - I bought one that was just 4 cm wide and it did not feel safe with longer knives - it went back promptly. I made mine 8cm wide and it is great.
- the holder should either be thick enough, or there could be a spacer (maybe as an accessory upon buyer's request) that allows to keep the front surface of the holder at at least 4cm from the wall (mine is around 4.5cm with the spacer) - it allows grabbing the knife without hitting the wall with your knuckles.
- it should look great  (I failed miserably in this regard) - the bars you show above look very nice indeed.

EDIT: seems like I came a bit too late to the party :scratchhead: , but I could still offer to test one for free :lol2:


----------

